# Thanks.



## talkamotta (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm going to be a new owner when my points are transferred over to my name.  There are at least 4 other people in the same boat as I am.  The others are asking the same questions that I have. *I want you all to know how grateful I am. * Tuggers came through for me for years and now you are doing it again as I start out my new journey into the worldmark/wyndham/points journey.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2019)

always so very happy when the TUG community directly benefits another owner by sharing help/knowledge.

quite literally what this entire site was founded for.


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks for the kind words... and I know where you are coming from when I reflect back to my journey to join the WM/Wyndham family.... 

..as they say... it takes a village to raise a WM/Wyndham owner.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2019)

Tug was essential not only in teaching me the basics of WM, but to actually give me the courage to pull the trigger and buy in the first place. After all those years as  a Weeks owner, I got tired of wondering about WM, and if it’d be a good fit for me. It’s been working out great!

Dave


----------

